# I think it's sweet



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Midge is looking very distraught without Captain around the house today. He is at the groomer, and she came out into the garage when we got home and searched the car for him. He's only been home a month and they are already bonded so nicely.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, how sweet is that?  I bet she was excited when he came home, then!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

They were both very happy when he got home. He is stuck to me like glue and she's laying at my feet.


----------

